# Forever home for bunny near Northwest Indiana



## JRabbit

Just letting everyone know that I am going to try to have pictures up this week!


I also have a new rabbit in my custody that will be needing a home.

She was purchased from a fair and the person who bought her decided that she did not have the means to take care of her.
She is just adorable and is under a year old. (she is getting to be a big girl though)


I will have pictures of both of them up with all the information I have on them soon!


----------



## Haley

Thats great that you have been able to take these two in. Its too bad you cant keep them!

Pics would be great..they always help!


----------



## JadeIcing

Aww. Wish I could help.


----------



## redangel1300

We are thinking about getting a bunny. We live in New Castle, where are from?


----------



## Haley

redangel..that would be so wonderful if you could possibly take one of these bunnies!

Im not sure where Jrabbit is located (the thread says NW Indiana)...I'll send her a pm and see if we can get some more info!


----------



## Haley

*RedAngel:* JRabbit's internet connection is down right now, so her access is limited.

Apparently, she is located in Griffith, IN (near IL border)..looks likethat is about 3 hours from you. If it looks like you would be able totake in one or more of her rabbits, we could help arrange for you tomeet in the middle to cut down on driving time (and there might even bemembers in the middle who could help tranport).

I see you are a new member...Welcome to RO! Do you currentlyhave any rabbits or have you had some in the past? This site is a greatresource for all bunny owners!

Feel free to introduce yourself in the New Members thread here:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11671&amp;forum_id=1

Welcome and thanks for your interest in these bunnies that are in need of a good home!

-Haley


----------



## JRabbit

Thanks for adding that extra info 





I can't wait to get a picture or 2 up but my goodness my internet hasbeen down for awhile now. I will have to use someone elses computer orsneak do it at work ( I am at work typing now actually  )



I promise to have pics up this week atleast.



I can't promise high quality pics because my camera is from the darkages, but they will be good enough to see what the bunnies look like.



If you want an idea though you just have to look at the forum banner.

The second (the one with the ball) and third rabbit in the banner look just like Buns (a dutch bunny)

The 5th rabbit in the banner, the one laying downright nextto the brown and tan one looks like the new girl I have. Black whiteand speckly looking.



Buns is sneezing a bit so he is going to get checked by the vet before he goes to a new home.


----------



## Haley

If you need any help with pics, feel free to pmme...would it help if you emailed a few to me (when you get a chance toupload them) and I could resize them and everything for you?

Just trying to help 

-Haley


----------



## redangel1300

I would be interested in helping with one of thebunnies. I would love to know more about thefemale. Does she like to be handled much. My sonreally needs a rabbit that enjoys being loved on. This wouldbe our first rabbit, so it would be an adventure. We have hadguinea pigs in the past and they have a few similarities so I think wecould handle it. My husband is more in favor of getting arabbit versus a rabbit because of the little box training. Ihave to admit that does sound a lot nicer than having to clean out thecage constantly. Let me know if there is any new info on thebunnies, I am dying to see pictures.


----------



## JRabbit

The male is somewhat litter trained though he will still turd everywhere-he just does MOST of his business in the litter box.

The female likes to be handled somewhat. She hasn't been handled muchin her life I believe, but she likes people. She is not a rabbit thatyou can just grab and pick up though. She needs to be petted and coaxedfirst. She is very sweet though. No sign of agression at all. And sheLOOVVESS carrots. She will run right up to you if you have a yummytreat.

If you are intesested in the girl, I have a temporary cage you can use.It's a good cage that you can use while setting up everything with thepermament cage. She came with it when she was purchased from the fair.
The only other thing I can spare with her besides the temp cage wouldbe a small package of hay because I need the other things for Buns ifhe is to stay with me a bit longer.

She is still sort of skinny, but she eats a lot so I am expecting her to gain more weight.


If you are seriously interested though there are some questions I need to ask you


----------



## JRabbit

Oops. Forgot to add, that while Buns is neutered, the girl is not spayed.


----------



## Haley

*redangel:* Im so glad to hear youre interested on learning up about house rabbits!

They can be a bit messy at times, but if you keep up with changingtheir litter boxes and cleaning their cages, they are quite clean. wehave some great resources on here for new owners (how to build a cheapcage out of storage-NIC-grids, what to expect etc).

Just remember, most rabbits dont like to be picked up. They like you toget down to their level. Also, how old is your son? Many arabbit has been severely hurt by being picked up incorrectly by a youngchild. You would need to be sure to be the primary caretaker. 

Anyway..dont want to scare you off..just giving you some basic info offthe top of my head. I sent a pm to our host, Rosie, who will be sendingyou a welcomemessage with helpful links tonew bunnymoms!

Best wishes 

-Haley


----------



## redangel1300

No picutres yet?


----------



## Haley

:yeahthat

Oh, and redangel, she said that while the two arent fully bonded, theydo get along well (except the little girl eats the boys food ) andhe is neutered.

Interested in two??? When I brought home my first house bun, I justwanted the one..but now that I have them bonded I cant imagine havingone without the other!

Just a thought.... :whistling


----------



## redangel1300

I don't know about 2 bunnys. I guess Icould consider it if they really enjoy each other than I would hate forthem to be seperated.


----------



## JRabbit

It is up to you. I don't want you to be overwhelmed.

Also I will post pics tomorrow night


----------



## BACI

I Know how difficult it is when your computeraccess is limitted but even if you cannot get pics of the buns maybeyou could send links such as the ones you provided for me in the pmthat are pictures of the breed or similar rabbits to give members thatwant to adopt an idea of how cute they are. 
Don't worry about the quality of pictures, Send them to Haley and I betshe can do wonders with them. People just want to get an idea of whatthe bunnies look like, we all know you can't judge a book by it'scover. Each bunny has its own personality and I do have to say they arethe most unique, fun, loving and entertaining pets. 
Pls feel free to pm Haley or Baci with any questions.
Are the bunnies in the same cage at this point or just allowed playtime together, I was confused by one of the earlier posts??
hang in there
baci:bunnydance:


----------



## JRabbit

They will actually be up in a few hours as I now have my internet back  . Before 1am central time.

I still have errands to run beforeI get homeand Iam quickly typing on my parents computer. (its about 9 pm at the moment)


----------



## redangel1300

Can't wait to see them!!!!!


----------



## JRabbit

Ok they will be coming up in a few minutes 

I just have to put them on the computer and resize them


----------



## JRabbit

I will upload cuter and better pics when I havemore time, but these few pics should suffice for now just so you canget a small look at them.








Girlie





Buns


----------



## redangel1300




----------



## Haley

I can answer that! The dutch (bottom) is the male.

They are just too cute! Im jealous!


----------



## JadeIcing

Wow! How can somebody not want them? You did great taking them in and caring for them.


----------



## redangel1300

VERY CUTE!!! How are they to handle? Do they have any bad habits?


----------



## redangel1300

What breed is girlie?


----------



## naturestee

Girlie looks like a purebred EnglishSpot. Looks like she even has breeder tattoos. Shewould so be mine if I lived closer!


----------



## redangel1300

They are both very pretty bunnies. Mybiggest concern is how they would react to my 6 1/2 and 4 1/2 year oldboys. My oldest is really wanting a rabbit. We hadfound one but it was adopted before we could get to it. Myson cried and cried. We have had guinea pigs before so I amused to caring for them but this would be our first rabbit. Ialso have had someone contact me with a couple of guinea pigs they aretrying to adopt out so I have a decision to make. My son sayshe would rather have a rabbit but the final call will bemine. I just can't make up my mind. I want torescue them all but that is out of the question. :?


----------



## Haley

Rabbits can often do well with kids, as long asthe adult is the primary caretaker. Also, the kids usually need to betaught how to handle a rabbit properly and what not to do.Most rabbits dont like to be held, they want you to come down to theirlevel. Kids can tend to get a bit "grabby" and dont respect therabbit's territory.

As long as your kids understand that this is a real live animal and nota cuddly toy they should be fine. I know a few children who are greatwith rabbits..you just have to really emphasize the rules tothem. 

Another thing to consider with rabbits is that you will need to havetime in your day to let them out to run around. Most of us here havevery large cages for our rabbits and still allow them to have loads offree time to run around. If you and your kids have the timeand energy to commit to one or two rabbits...then I say go forit. They are so much fun and have incredible personalitiesonce you get to know them.

Let us know if you need any more information or advice!

EDIT: Heres a link for a great article on rabbits and children:http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/children.html


----------



## BACI

They are awesome. What a cute pair. That isgreat that they are friends that will make the transition easier onthem. I was worried about having two as well but it is no moredifficult to care for two than one and mine are in separate cages. 
As far as children are concerned the bunnies get used tothem. I have a 5yr old son and I just explained to him and repeat oftenthat rabbits don't like to be picked up. You could allow your son tohelp feed the bunnies at first so he feels he is important. Have himget on the floor at their level and hold a carrot or green that theyare used to... even a long piece of hay and feed the bunnies. let themcome to you, be quiet around them and patient and they will learn totrust him. My son is so excited when they let him pet them. If youalready have guinea pigs I am sure it will be easier because the kidshave learned how fragile small animals are. 
For safe keeping when you first have the bunnies at home have a smalllock on the cage that way you are sure they don't open the cage whenyou are not around. I am sure they would not purposely hurt the bunniesbut consider life from the bunnies eyes you are a predator and largerthan them. The cage is their warren /safe place and they scare easilyespecially the first week or so when they are in a new home. I told myson the whole drive to pick up bella that he could not hold her whenshe first came home and so he was prepared. Pls pm me and I can giveyou more info and if you do get the bunnies I would be glad to pm youif you have any further quest. Rabbits.org has a lot of info too, I dobelieve children and rabbits can mix unlike them but supervised always.It is a great learning experience for the entire family as long as youare the main caregiver which you already said you will be. You havealready found a great site for info as you need it.
Best wishes in whatever you decide
Baci


----------



## redangel1300

Thanks for the link, it was veryinteresting. I guess I will have to think about it all andtalk it over with my hubby. I am the one that always takescare of the animals(we currently have 2 dogs, 2 turtles and some fish)so he dosen't usually care what I do. We have a finishedbasement which is where our family room and my bedroom is so that iswhere I would plan on letting the bunnies have a run since there isvery little thing that they can hurt or can hurt them. If itwas just me I would take the bunnys no questions asked but I am goingto have to give it some thought.


----------



## redangel1300

Is it better to have 2 than 1? I know guinea pigs need to be in pairs but I wasn't sure if the same goes for rabbits


----------



## JRabbit

*redangel1300 wrote:*


> VERY CUTE!!! How are they to handle? Dothey have any bad habits?




Girlie likes being handled more than buns. Buns does get along withchildren as he was the pet of a gentle 6 year old boy beforethe mother decided that she wanted to put the rabbit to sleep (yes.crazy.) So he was fine being held. He is also litter trained to anextent. Girlie is not, but I am sure she wouldn't be too tough to teach.



Rabbits tend to not like to be held for a long time in general. Withgirlie the problem isn't really holding her, it is picking her up. Youjust have to be gentle with her and she will be sweet in your arms.Buns is a bit better to scoop up randomly but he tends to not want tobe held as long as girlie.



Buns is a Dutch rabbit, but I am at a loss of what breed girlie is. She is VERY cute however 



As you can see, the cage I have is not a Rabbit cage and you would have to get something a bit different.

I like martins cages(http://martinscages.com/products/cages/rabbit/)for my rats (the rat specific cages)and I can just imaginethat the brand is good for rabbits also. 

If you take the 2 though you just have to make sure you get a bigenough cage. Martins are relatively cheap compared to everywhere elseand they are sturdy so they get a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Haley

*redangel1300 wrote:*


> Is it better to have 2 than 1? I know guinea pigsneed to be in pairs but I wasn't sure if the same goes forrabbits


It depends on the rabbit. Most rabbits are happier with a friend, butsome are more solitary and bond well with humans. If thesetwo are bonded, it would be best to keep them together. Its also nicebecause when you are away at work and such you dont have to worry aboutyour rabbit being lonely. The downside is that you have twice thefood,hay,veggie,vet bills. I can definitely say that myrabbits are happier together than they were apart.

On the cage issue, we have some great info here:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11792&amp;forum_id=17onhow to build your own NIC condo large enough for two bunnies (mine onlycost me about $40 total and was soo easy!..scrolldownandtheres a link to pics ofcagesbuiltby members). Also, large dog crates work great and youcan even add a second level.

Hope this helps!


----------



## redangel1300

I thought about using a good size dog crate/cagethat i already have to convert it into a rabbit house. My sonsaw the rabbits and loved them.


----------



## JRabbit

*redangel1300 wrote:*


> I thought about using a good size dog crate/cage that ialready have to convert it into a rabbit house. My son sawthe rabbits and loved them.



Thats great. If you want to take both of them, then here is a list of things that will come with them.

A transport cage.
A small bag of hay.
A bag of food.
A large water bottle.
A large igloo.
A rabbit litter box.
A small bag of carefresh litter.
A food bowl.

I think that is all.

If you are serious about taking both of them though, let me know.


----------



## Haley

Any news on your decision Redangel??

I would sure love to see these two go to a good home!


----------



## redangel1300

I haven't decided for sure yet. Mylocal Humane society has a male lop ear rabbit right now that i wentand checked out yesterday. He seemed to enjoy beingpetted but when I picked him up he went crazy and scratched up myarm. I still can't make up my mind what I want to do.


----------



## JRabbit

*redangel1300 wrote:*


> I haven't decided for sure yet. My local Humanesociety has a male lop ear rabbit right now that i went and checked outyesterday. He seemed to enjoy being petted but whenI picked him up he went crazy and scratched up my arm. Istill can't make up my mind what I want to do.



Well take your time. I don't want you to make a decision you will regret.


----------



## katt

just a note, i could be wrong, but girlie looksmore like a young checkered giant then an english spot, she has whatappears to be 2 big blops of color instead of the flow of small dotsthat a spot has. . .also her ear size is huge compared to her body sizeso i would think she is still young with lots of growing to do!



could be wrong, but that is my thoughts



katie


----------



## BACI

I Just can't stop looking at them; they are so cute together. Wish I had the room for more. 
I hope you can find them a good home. 
baci


----------



## JRabbit

*katt wrote: *


> justa note, i could be wrong, but girlie looks more like a young checkeredgiant then an english spot, she has what appears to be 2 big blops ofcolor instead of the flow of small dots that a spot has. . .also herear size is huge compared to her body size so i would think she isstill young with lots of growing to do!
> 
> 
> 
> could be wrong, but that is my thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> katie



Lots of growing to do. Oh my 

She has already gotten much bigger since she first came to stay with us. Haha. She does have huge ears though.


----------



## JRabbit

I have some terrible news.



I came home from school this afternoon and I found Buns dead.



I have no idea what happened. He was fine yesterday and was alive this morning for the short time I saw him.

I really don't know what happened, but I am glad he did not go to a new home only to die unexpectadly.

I didn't have much time to sit and look at him really because I had to go to work.

My fiance is taking care of the body and he will most likely be burried by the time I get home tonight.



I am very upset. I can't even think of what to say...


----------



## jordiwes

Oh JRabbit, that's so sad, I'm so sorry.

I know you were taking very good care of him and he had a caring home before he died.


----------



## BACI

I am so sorry, I am at a loss for words. Pleasekeep in mind that these things are sometimes out of our control and yougave him the best possible home and rescued him from a bad situationand giving him a happier place while he was still with you. Iknow you are grieving but I will pm you some linksbecause girlie will be grieving as well(since they are bonded). Thepics looked like they lived in the same cage. If he has not alreadyremoved the body there are some suggestions to help her thru it. Theyall grieve in different ways. I am pm ing the links. 

Sending a great big hug to you both, you for the tremendous love youhave shown these guys and him for showing more love and compassiondespite his horrible allergies. Wish I lived closer I would come overand help. Definitely longer than 3hrs, Again I am very sorry. I hopeyou don't mind me going ahead and posting a request for other memberson Girlie. I can always delelte it later since you were unable toanswer my pm earlier. 

sending our love and sympathy
baci , delilah and bella


----------



## JRabbit

you can go ahead and post as much about girle as needed. It is just important that she finds a good home.


----------



## Haley

I am so so so sorry to hear this.

I feel like I know the little guy and Im at a loss for words. Aseveryone else said, you gave him a wonderful loving home and dideverything you could for him. He was so lucky to have you, even if itwas for a short time. 

I know you are going through a lot, but remember so is Girlie. Makesure to give her some extra love and affection if you are able. 

Please keep us posted and we will continue to help you find a home for girlie, if you still want us to.

sending lots of love and prayers your way

-Haley


----------



## JRabbit

I let girlie run around the larger part of the house a bit today (supervised of course) so I decided to take a few pictures.

You may notice a lot of wires and other unsafe things laying around,but I was watching her carefully so she was safe! :bunnydance: Shedidn't sink her little rabbit teeth into anything.


Snooping around







Trying to lift a sword






She must've heard me calling her a fatty






Running for her life from Godzilla






Doing the exorcist thing while attempting to scratch the never endingitch on her back. I'm suprised she didn't spit up pea soup.






Stopping to clean herself in a really uncomfortable looking place on the floor.






Looking SUSPICIOUSLY cute!






Wondering what my fiance is doing.






Again choosing an uncomfortable place to sit around.





Smartie the Rat, meet Girlie the Bunny





A "who me?" look on her face






Uh-Oh. Someone just knocked over some dog food! Who could it be? Surely not Girlie!






Nope. Not her at all


----------



## redangel1300

Girlie looks so cute. Do you think shewould need another companion after buns or do you think she will befine by herself? How does she do when you let her run aroundis she bad at marking her territory, peeing ect.?So sorry to hear about buns. I know how bad I felt when Iwoke up one day to find my sons guinea pig had died. Ikept wondering if there was anything that i could do or if Ihad done anything wrong. Sometimes these things just happenand like it has been said before he was taken care of properly for hislast days.


----------



## JRabbit

I am suprised to say that Girlie didn't pee orpoo anywhere around the main part of the house. Buns wouldleave a pebble or 2 lying around,but none from girlie.

Also rabbits usually do better in pairs. She could probably get alongby herself for awhile, but I think she would prefer to be with anotherrabbit.


----------



## JRabbit

Also, I forgot to mention, if you have any other animals she doesn't seem to be afraid of anything.

You wouldn't have to worry about her flipping out in her cage if the dog comes near her or anything.


----------



## Haley

Love the new pics! She is such a gorgeous girl!

I think that with most rabbits, they do better in pairs. That beingsaid, many rabbits can lead happy and fulfilling lives by themselves,as long as their humans make an effort to spend a lot of time withthem. If you and your family were to pay a lot of attentionto her andallow her time to run around and explore and such,Im sure she would be fine by herself. You could always gether a mate later on if you feel she is lonesome.

What a good girl for not marking up the place! Usually they will do iton their first few ventures out around the house (especially if there'sother animals) so if she didnt, thats a really good sign!


----------



## redangel1300

Glad to hear that she has good litterboxhabits. Also good that she dosen't mind dogs. Ihave young beagle and I wondered if that would stress herout. Here is a picture of the rabbit from our local HumaneSociety. My son says he is sad because he dosen't have ahome. He is a big softy like his mommy.


----------



## JRabbit

*redangel1300 wrote:*


> Glad to hear that she has good litterbox habits.Also good that she dosen't mind dogs. I have young beagle andI wondered if that would stress her out. Here is a picture ofthe rabbit from our local Humane Society. My son says he issad because he dosen't have a home. He is a big softy likehis mommy.






He is adorable!

My dog is good, so she doesn't mind when the rabbit is out. She used tobe a show dog so she has a good attention span. Hopping rabbits don'treally phase her much, though I still make sure to pay good attentionto her when she is out with the rabbit.



My fiance has a minpin and that thing yap yap yap yap yaaappps constantly and that still doesnt phase the rabbit at all.

I know beagles are notorious howlers, so I hope that info helps a bit.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

Yes Girlie is definately a Blue Checkered Giant.So by the time she's done growing she would be around 12pounds. She could be bigger or she could besmaller.

The other rabbit appears to be a Mini Lop and at full growth should be about6 pounds. 

That's something to take into consideration if you are trying to decided which to adopt. 

Adorable bunnies by the way!


----------



## JRabbit

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:*


> by the time she's done growing she would be around_*12 pounds. *_




:shock::shock::shock:



Does anyone know how much checkered giants shed???

She hasnt shed any hair yet really. Buns always was full of hair no matter what I did and that is the BIG source of allergies.


----------



## JRabbit

Girlie has been sort of hard to catch lately! So when she is out make sure you have your running shoes on.


----------



## redangel1300

Wow a 12 lb. rabbit. I guess I neverknew they could grow to be so large. I don't really have anyinfo on the shelter bunny. I also doubt that he is neuteredwhich I hear w/ male rabbits is a must. He has been there fora week. He is fairly friendly came to the front of the cagewhen I talked to him but once he realized I had no food he went back tocowering in the corner. It is kind of sad. He is inwith the cats which are meowing constantly.


----------



## katt

i have found that a full arch breed like acheckered giant, rhinelander, or english spot weight more then theylook. . .i think it is just their body posture. . .not sure.

if i wasn't leaving for college, and had a place for a 3rd rabbit iwould take her, checkereds are such a cool breed, and she is a blue ontop *smiles*. i would make sure she is being handled alot, becauserunning breeds need constand handling to make sure they don't get tospazzy in someones hands. . .

as far as shedding she should in not to long, she has her baby coatstill so that will need to go. . .but i think they shed just as much aany other rabbit.

she is so adorable!


----------



## myLoki

Wow! Girlie is gorgeous! I would definitely takeher if I wasn't so far away. I also don't think my roommate would bethrilled about a 12 lb rabbit. Loki is a fatty right now! He's going ona diet!


----------



## JRabbit

*katt wrote: *


> iwould make sure she is being handled alot, because running breeds needconstand handling to make sure they don't get to spazzy in someoneshands. . .


I've noticed! 



I know she has grown a lot since I've gotten her, but she still has growing to do I guess.



As for male rabbits NEEDING to be neutered, well unless you like hotrabbit urine sprayed in your face, then yes...they definitely do.


----------



## naturestee

Wow, with bigger pics she definately doesn'tlook like an English Spot anymore! She's gonna be a huge,beautiful girl. I wish I had the space to take her.I'd love a giant, I just don't know where I'd put her.


----------



## BACI

I love the pics she has such a personality. Ihope she finds a great home. I showed my husband the pics because Ijust love her markings and the larger ones seem calmer and better withkids but of course he said no way. 

As far as the running away when you try to catch her to put her back inthe cage one suggestion is to tell her one phrase such as go in yourhouse and try to herd her in by clapping rather than picking her up. Iknow with Bella who is 10llbs or so she has made it a game getting herto go back in her cage. They make a game out of certain activities thatwe would not think are games. I found a website that tells which breedsshed more. .... I will post it when I find it. Untl then best wishes.


----------



## redangel1300

I would love to see that list, my son isallergic to some hair and I would love to get a breed that sheds theleast amount possible.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

Checkereds are a running breed so it doesn't surprise me that she's hard to catch now. 

You'll wanna make sure Girlie gets a lot of positive attention now at ayoung age and used to being picked up. I'd hate to have a big rabbitsuch as a Checkered and not be able to control it. 

Checkereds are strong with their back feet along with their teeth.*Checkereds can be real sweet but don't let your guard down.*Theycan be calm like the Flemish but ingeneral are more hyper then the Flemish. 

I honestly have a fear of Checkereds because I've seem some damage a few have caused.
So my 4-H kids have bets on me started already for next fair. :foreheadsmack:

This year they were able to get me to pet a Checkered as it was runningup and down the table. Next year they want me to carry a Checkered fromone end of the barn to the other end. Crazy kids! (I'm just about theirage so they think it's fun to torment the youngest advisor in the barn)

Again, I've heard of many Checkereds being nice! I just want to giveyou a heads up that they could cause damage if not handled enough.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

*JRabbit wrote:*


> *Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> by thetime she's done growing she would be around _*12 pounds.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock::shock::shock:
Click to expand...


The Standard of Perfection states that a senior doe (8 months of ageand older since it's a big breed) should be a minimum weight of 12pounds. There's no maximum weight like many other breeds. 

So that's all I was going by when I made that statement.


----------



## JRabbit

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:*


> Checkereds are strong with their back feet along with their teeth.*Checkereds can be real sweet but don't let your guard down.*Theycan be calm like the Flemish but ingeneral are more hyper then the Flemish.
> 
> I honestly have a fear of Checkereds because I've seem some damage a few have caused.
> 
> Again, I've heard of many Checkereds being nice! I just want to giveyou a heads up that they could cause damage if not handled enough.



Jeez. She is very strong with her back legs but she hasn't tried totear me up with them too much just yet. I did get a scratch from herbut thats because her nails need to be clipped, which I suppose Ishould do pretty soon.


----------



## JRabbit

I will be making a new thread for girlie onlywithin the next day or two (I have to get time, I have a giantpsychology test wednesday and a paper due on thursday-so I am a bitbusy :shock::shock:- I will get around to it soon though!!!:bunnydance


----------



## Haley

How is girlie doing? Any luck finding her a home?


----------



## waponswa

OOOh, Girlie is so cute, and my Flemish Giantdied this summer. It's so very tempting as I am inNorthEastern IN, but...(there's always a 'but', isn't there?) I have 6buns already, and five piggies. It's a full house.I'd be happy to spread the word. Good Luck.


----------

